# Country Boys



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 1, 2009)

yours truly far left in the red. 3 of 5 brothers....a man couldnt ask for better friends in life


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 1, 2009)

It's great you and your brothers are such good friends.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 1, 2009)

i agree its great that yall are that close to eachother.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 1, 2009)

we all grew up in a diffrent world, big family, we didnt have nothin and didnt want for nothin but each other
we never had a phone,
tv was turned on for 30 minutes every night to watch the news
there were no computers
no cell phones
no ipods.
no cd's
and on and on .....i never saw a McDonalds untill i was 19 yrs old
@ our house fast food came cold from the fridge and you ate it fast on the way out the door to get chores done 

i wouldnt change one thing about the way we grew up, it made us who we are today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 2, 2009)

COUNTRYMAN said:
			
		

> we all grew up in a diffrent world.
> There were no computers
> no cell phones
> no ipods.
> ...


I would say this is true for the *majority *of those here. The world is a different place today than it was 20+ years ago. 

There were fast food joints in town when I grewup and we actually ate at them a couple times a year. It was a big treat!


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 2, 2009)

Then---Saw my first B & W TV set at a store in Fargo, ND.  Thought it had little people in it somehow.  Saw my first Mc Donalds when I went to Minneapolis to ship out for basic training. Had a combine with nearly 20 feet of electrical wires in it.  Saw the ocean at Fort Ord, CA.  Saw my first gay person while on weekend pass at San Francisco.  Couldn't believe that one!  

Now---My granddaughter (age 5) has her own credit card with a $10 limit /day.  The grandkids have every imaginable toy in the world.  I have a Garmin GPS that speaks to me and tells me that she is "recalculating" my route about every 5 minutes.  Neighbor has a combine with nearly 200 MILES of electrical wire in it.  Don't need to steer it either.  

What will the next 20 years bring???  I'll still be here raising my cattle and birds.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 2, 2009)

the world is moving way to fast now days.big cities move to fast for me.an kids have everything they want an more.an the sad thing is they dont have to work for what they have.


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 2, 2009)

ok you guys!!!! You hit home with these stories!!!!!But sad to say I still live in that world. Of course, my hubby is a comp nut, what a macall-it thing. I told him when he dies all his remotes goes with him!!!! I grew up very simple. My mom built our play house we had, she built our play kitchen, we had to use our mind to think that the burner was on making coffee, (which was black mud)haha and our food in our play pots where grass and leaves and flowers.But I loved my child hood. We grew up on a broken shoe string. But we had a home and lots of love and memories!!!! not the stuff on our shelfes, and tv games stacked to the ceiling with cd,dvd, and anything that was shiney. I'm still doing friday pot luck dinners, sat. we play poker with just chips, And sunday dinners. I try to cook from scractes, we have a garden, chickens for eggs and I make alot of one pot meals. Fast food I drive by them just as fast as they serve.(haha)Well that's my 2 cents. And that a fact!!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 3, 2009)

Same here, but I grew up totally off grid...no electricity, no running water, no TV, no anything but hard work, good food, clean air  and healthy livin'!  We milked our cows by hand, drank the raw milk like it was the living waters!  Everything hand made, everything took some effort and we were in great shape!

And I'm only 42, so this wasn't too many years ago!  Still a tough ol' country gal, myself!  Still make my own bread, do my own chorin', work hard every day, burn wood, no TV......but I am now living "soft"....public utilities and an electric well pump!  Soft living fer sure!


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, Beekissed you'll be ready if the world keeps going the way it is. Our work at the shop has slowed down so much, That I'm thinking of filling the gas cans for the genarator. If our coustemer don't pay their inoices, the elec here won't be paid.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 5, 2009)

things are getting tough all over.an if things dont level off soon.alot of people will be out of work.thats 1 of the main reasons i like working for myself.bexcause i know ill be able to eat if things get rough.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

DH keeps complaining about working out and farming being to much. (We did try to tell him not to keep up at the mill when they let the last of the help go) He would like to quit one and he carries the insurance at work so he figures it should be the cows. I point out to him that it's work that's hard on him and work that could disappear in the blink of an eye. At least the cows will be there to provide an income. There's also no guarintee that I could get a job and if I do it probably would be part time working nights and weekends so family time would really be hard. There is a reason in a recession farmers fair better. In my case we have our own milk, eggs, and meat. Then there is the garden and all I've put up from it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 5, 2009)

just tell your hubby that theres a guy on bycows that milked for 27yrs .an sold the cows.an now runs beef cattle because the cows are all he knows.plus i hate being around people all day long.so its best to keep milking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Doesn't matter what others do. Running beef has been considered but, you know what that market is like. I'm sure we would still have some cattle but, with a family it wouldn't be enough. He pulled this a year ago and actually hates change so hopefully the battle won't be to big of one. He could quite the feed mill and do repair jobs for other guys and then with him home I would be free to do more odd job type of things too. There are many ways. The main thing is trying to get him to see it's the mill that is hard on him. Selling the milk cows won't help that at all.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 5, 2009)

well if i could go back in time the milk cows wouldve never been sold.an thats all im gonna say on the sub.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 5, 2009)

i'm the opposite on that subject 55

Farmerkitty with the price of milk vs the price of beef cattle these days i think if ya set for a dairy ya oughtta keep it (but you allready know that)

we all seem to find our way though dont we? i just picked up a snow removal contract with the state so that will at least help pay for the equpment ... now all together now, pray for Countryman to be coverd in snow lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Countryman, if I could send all of our snow your way I would! 
Congratulations and good luck with the new contract!


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 6, 2009)

Great! Happy for ya Countryman.


----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the way you speak of your brothers.  Family is the most important thing in life and I am glad you all realize that and appreciate each other.  Thats not always easy.

I just got finished lecturing to my son about how lucky he is to have brothers and sisters and he should love them just the way they are.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 6, 2009)

Biddieacres said:
			
		

> I like the way you speak of your brothers.  Family is the most important thing in life and I am glad you all realize that and appreciate each other.  Thats not always easy.
> 
> I just got finished lecturing to my son about how lucky he is to have brothers and sisters and he should love them just the way they are.


when we grew up we were fightin joe hookers  but we could do it and nobody else, you messed with one you had us all to talk too

we argue and fuss like anyone but we dont let it rule us and we dont swet the small stuff


----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 6, 2009)

Ha ha that is a great attitude!


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 8, 2009)

Well have to say that is one thing that my kids do. They all have differnet lives, but always there for each other.My family wasn't very close. So  I'm glad that our family is. Friends too. I was just telling one of my friends that even though we don't spend alot of time together, the time we do spend it feels like tons. So it keeps me going. And as fast as this world is turning, I was glad to find this site. Because when I do get on, It's like the world isn't that bad after all, and yes there is still people in the world that like to help other. And we have not met  one another! So Thank you all for being there for me and my question!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 8, 2009)

we enjoy being here to answer any qs we can.


----------

